
How to Stay Rich in Europe: Inherit Money for 700 Years - prostoalex
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-08-23/how-to-stay-rich-in-europe-inherit-money-for-700-years?cmpid%3D=socialflow-twitter-business
======
yesbabyyes
_More than one-third of Italy’s richest people inherited their fortunes,
compared with just 29 percent in the U.S. [...]_

Seriously? I know Mike Bloomberg made his fortune by juggling numbers but this
isn't very convincing.

